# Any other ideas?



## Black oranda (Dec 28, 2004)

Im not sure what other types of plants i should get.... 
I have a 15 gallon tank... so far i have Java moss, Lace java fern/Java fern, Hornwort, Anubius nana, 2 types of Crypts, Something that looks like 
onion plant... but smaller.. 

So any other ideas of plants?


----------



## Raul-7 (Feb 4, 2004)

Ludwigia species are great for color, while Rotala sp. 'Green' and Stargrass are great green fillers. Use stem plants to fill up the background, ephiphytes(anything you can tie to wood or stone, Anubias sp. and Java fern) and Crypts to fill up the midground, while you can add hairgrass to the foreground.


----------



## Black oranda (Dec 28, 2004)

thank you , Is Hornwort a stem plant?( i think so lol)


----------



## SnyperP (Dec 10, 2004)

Yup hornwort is a stem plant. You're tank sounds like my tank. I've been wanting to get an Anubis Nana "Petite" and the small "onion" looking plant you probably have is Quillwort. I have that too =p


----------



## Black oranda (Dec 28, 2004)

:roll: Theres a few members who have the exact same plants as i do. 
Maby some day i could send you a peice of my Anubis nana... .
Its growing and looks great.


----------

